# Hey guys i am new to this!



## tiaviant (Jun 28, 2013)

Heyyyy!! I am new to having chickens!
If anyone has any tips or ideas just tell me!
Thanks

~Tia


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Keep it simple! Simple food, fresh water, lots of fresh air, fresh soils underfoot, sunshine, grass, bugs and a big ol' dose of common sense. If you've got that, you've got all you need.


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

If you got questions, need ideas, etc this is the place to be! Great people and smart too!


----------

